# suche java compiler



## Rubens (15. Februar 2008)

Hi leute!
bin verzweifelt.
Ich bin absoluter anfänger im programieren mit java und habe leider überhaupt keine Ahnung, was ich mir herunterladen muss, damit ich ein (einfaches) Programm schreiben, dieses Compilieren und dann auch benutzen kann.
Habe schon mehrere Male einen JDK heruntergeladen, da ich dachte darin wäre ein javac compiler sowie ein interpreter enthalten. Doch irgendwie hab ich bis heute noch keine javac.exe bzw. Java interpreter auf meinem Laptop. Alles was ich hab ist ein Editor (JOE/Java oriented editing).

Könnt ihr mir ein Java development kit empfehlen in dem wirklich alles enthalten ist, was ich für mein programmieren benötige?
Oder kann ich Compiler und Interpreter einzeln herunterladen, oder mach ich vielleicht ganz generell etwas fallsch?

Bitte um Hilfe
Danke im vorraus


----------



## shutdown (15. Februar 2008)

Ein aktuelles JDK findest du hier:
http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp

Als Entwicklungsumgebung würde ich Eclipse empfehlen:
http://www.eclipse.org

Die Dateien javac.exe usw. befinden sich im entpackten Verzeichnis im Ordner bin


----------



## Stigma (15. Februar 2008)

Die Java-Pakete haben unterschiedliche Funktionen und Einsatzzwecke. 

Das JDK solltest du runterladen und ich ämpfächle dir lieber mit dem JavaEditor von SUN anzufangen und später erst mit Eclipse zu arbeiten. 

Wenn du nicht weist was eine void main oder ein import ist, dann solltest du jedenfalls den Javaeditor benutzen.
Benötigst du weitere Antworten, suche doch bitte das komplette Forum ab. Anfänger/Einsteiger stellen immer die gleichen Fragen.

P.S. Bei google das Problem schildern und einfach am ende tutorials.de hinzufügen


----------



## Rubens (15. Februar 2008)

Danke euch für die hilfreichen tipps. 
Hab jetzt mal das jdk1.6.0_04 heruntergeladen, war noch NetBeans dabei.
Brauch ich netbeans überhaupt, was soll das sein?
Hab den Ordner bin gefunden und auch javac, allerdings bekomm ich mein Programm immernoch nicht compiliert. Es kommt folgende Meldung in der Compilierausgabe:

javac: target release 1.3 conflicts with default source release 1.5

und dann aber trotzdem Compilieren beendet! Allerdings funktioniert die Ausgabe nicht.
Ein Problem mit Pfaden?
Ich wäre froh um Antwort. Als Einsteiger ist die ganze geschichte mit jdk und und und ziemlich verwirrend, es gibt doch recht viele Begriffe die man nicht kennt

Also danke auf jeden Fall schonmal


----------



## Stigma (15. Februar 2008)

Alle Informationen die du brauchst findet du auf folgender Seite:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...01_006.htm#mj26a9cf4a9035991aff3cbf6b7c847889


P.S. NetBeans ist überhaupt nicht gut, entscheide dich für den JavaEditor!
P.P.S. Für deine nächsten Schritte verwende doch bitte die JavaInsel, diese ist besonders für Einsteiger zu empfehlen, alternativ auch das Java Handbuch.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (15. Februar 2008)

Moin!


> javac: target release 1.3 conflicts with default source release 1.5


Deine Fehlermeldung bedeutet eigentlich, das du einen Versionskonfligt mit dem Compiler und deiner Quellcode hast. Kann zum Beispiel sein, das du versuchst, etwas mit 1.3 zu kompilieren, was aber 1.5 benötigt.. 


Was deine andere Frage angeht, Netbeans ist wie der Java Sun Editor und Eclipse eine IDE. Was das ist, kannst du aber leicht selber über Google rausfinden..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner

PS:


Stigma hat gesagt.:


> P.S. NetBeans ist überhaupt nicht gut, entscheide dich für den JavaEditor!


Der Sun Java Editor , den du hier anpreist, basiert auf Netbeans.. also kann Netbeans ja schonmal nicht soo schlecht sein,


----------



## Stigma (16. Februar 2008)

MeinerEiner_80 hat gesagt.:


> Moin!
> Der Sun Java Editor , den du hier anpreist, basiert auf Netbeans.. also kann Netbeans ja schon mal nicht so schlecht sein,



Es geht nicht darum was besser ist. Nein, es geht darum was für einen Einsteiger am besten geeignet ist. Natürlich benutzen erfahrene Programmierer Eclipse oder anderes leistungsfähigerer IDE´s. Aber wenn man nicht weis was ein Projekt, eine class, eine void main, private oder static bedeutet hilft der beste Editor nichts.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (16. Februar 2008)

Stigma hat gesagt.:


> Es geht nicht darum was besser ist. Nein, es geht darum was für einen Einsteiger am besten geeignet ist. Natürlich benutzen erfahrene Programmierer Eclipse oder anderres leistungsfähigerre IDE´s. Aber wenn man nicht weis was ein Projekt, eine class, eine void main, private oder static bedeutet hilft der beste Editor nichts.


In den aktuellen Versionen gibt kaum Unterschiede zwischen Netbeans und Java Editor. Sind beide ungefähr gleich "leistungsfähig" und es ist gleich "schwierig" sich darin einzuarbeiten.  
Daher ist es völlig irrelevant, für was man sich als Einsteiger/Profi entscheidet. Oder ob man Eclipse nutzt.. Es ist meistens mehr eine Frage des persönliches Stils...

Was den zweiten Teil der Aussage angeht, geb ich dir allerdings recht..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

